# Need a woman's opinion re sex & pregnancy



## Funcool32 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, is it unusual for a pregnant woman to not want sex throughout an entire pregnancy? To not even entertain the thought of it?

It's important to note that she is 7 months pregnant, we are hitting summer here, she works 3 days in an office, and it's her 2nd pregnancy. Not sure if these things matter, but they might. Oh, and she has had thyroid problems & is on medication for it. Housework is taken care of by a cleaner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it is unfair to to ask this question on a forum and not to your wife directly. Every woman and every pg is different.

I enjoyed sex with pg #1 but then had a MC in #2 so in pg#3 I was scared of sex in case something went wrong. 
I also had shocking morning sickness in the 3rd pg.

Talk to your wife, no one here can answer for her.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Every woman is different. There can be hormonal changes and, in your wife's case, health issues that might be affected by pregnancy. Also, you mention it is summer where you are, and this could be adding to the tiredness often experienced in pregnancy - particularly as she is working and there is already a child to care for.

Talk to your wife, OP. As Holland pointed out, none of us can answer for her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Holland said:


> Every woman and every pg is different.


 Very true.

I've had 6 ....for each one, I always wanted it more ....very horny after the 1st 3 months anyway... I remember thinking I might be bothering him too much. 

But I've heard plenty of women say they didn't want touched at all. There is no rhyme or reason....each woman/ each pregnancy/ each situation is different.

Her working ...with a child at home, and the thyroid medication could play a role too.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Each woman is different and each pregnancy she has is different. My desire didn't change for pregnancy #1, then I wasn't really up for it with #2 and with #3, I wanted it ALL THE TIME. 

If she's got thyroid issues on top of pregnancy fatigue, she's tired. Working full time, plus a small child at home and she's really, really tired. 

It's good that she's got help with the housework but in all honesty, give her some space to finish cooking this kid if she's that tired. If it continues afterwards past the first 8 weeks, have her go in to have her medication levels checked.


----------



## Funcool32 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I do not pressure my wife at all for sex and I've been very understanding. I just wanted to hear from other women who have been through this. I didn't realise the feelings were so varied from woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy. This post has been a big help.

Also, I have spoken to my wife about this and it's a very touchy subject, but she's told me similar things. 

Hey I've gone 7 months without it, what's a few more?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Just a thought too - is her doctor monitoring her thyroid levels during the pregnancy? It's crazy how fatigued you can get if these are imbalanced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Have you tried back massages and sees where it leads to? She'd be grateful for the relaxation...If she's still not in the mood after a good massage, I'm guessing she'll at least oblige to 'watch/help caress you/wouldn't mind you caressing her' while you are able to masturbate...
That way you both still feel connected...don't lose track of each other sexually...and yet she's not really having to physically do much...

Once you're done, you can playfully whisper into her ear 'A few weeks after this little one comes out, I'm going to make sure you pay me back for all this with interest!' and then conclude with an 'I love you'

Btw, answer to your original question - pregnancy brought my drives back to normal as I had hormonal issues prior to it with very irregular cycles....
Pregnancy 1 husband was not ready to oblige at all as it was a difficult pregnancy and he was paranoid of falling on the bump while doing the act...2nd one we did it every now and again (not frequently as he was still a bit worried about baby)...however doing it twice at 41+ weeks was what finally made the lil one wanna come out from his comfy shell...


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Funcool32 said:


> Hi, is it unusual for a pregnant woman to not want sex throughout an entire pregnancy? To not even entertain the thought of it?
> 
> It's important to note that she is 7 months pregnant, we are hitting summer here, she works 3 days in an office, and it's her 2nd pregnancy. Not sure if these things matter, but they might. Oh, and she has had thyroid problems & is on medication for it. Housework is taken care of by a cleaner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Each pregnancy is different, but for me(I'm still in my first trimester) I don't even want to be touched at the moment. I've been feeling pretty much opposite of what I was before I got pregnant. I was the one who always wanted it, but now have almost no desire at all for sex. I'm hoping it changes for me in the next several weeks, but who knows. Pregnancy does a lot to a woman's body and if you add on other health issues, like your wife's thyroid issues, it can make things even worse.


----------

